
Albatross – An Optimistic Consensus Algorithm - nastezz
https://medium.com/nimiq-network/research-collaboration-albatross-63599386a7c9
======
nastezz
White paper:
[https://katallassos.com/papers/Albatross.pdf](https://katallassos.com/papers/Albatross.pdf)

